# Best European Clinic for Single Woman Aged 43?



## eskeech (Nov 30, 2016)

Hello Ladies,
I was all set to go to Reprofit, but my friend who was going to act as my partner backed out. I'm working on finding another "partner," but in the meantime, I am trying to find a low cost, high quality clinic that will help a single woman achieve her lifelong dream of becoming a mother using, you guessed it, her own eggs. Spain is very attractive, but too expensive. What about Poland, Germany, Russia? Any thoughts or ideas are desperately needed. 
Baby dust to all!


----------



## Altai (Aug 18, 2013)

Hi,

I had IVF in Russia and would highly recommend Altra vita and EMC. It was really cost  effective due to exchange rate at that time, an excellent value for money, customer care was ok- ish. 
But I think it's more expensive now, probably would cost the same as in Greece. 

I heard Slovakian clinics are good but don't think they treat singles. But please check this out.  
Also, worth looking into  Ukrainian clinics- I saw price list of one and it was really cheap. Cannot say anything about treatment/clinics etc but there is an active 'surrogacy in Ukraine'  thread maybe ladies there could advise more. 

Yes I totally agree it's possible with oe at that age but very  likely you would need to have  lots of  cycles to get a baby and obviously money-wise have to plan carefully. I wish I had done the same when did IVF and went straight to cost effective countries/clinics. But one always hope that it'd work first (second/this but no more) go.

Best of luck.

A.


----------



## eskeech (Nov 30, 2016)

Thank you! Right now I'm looking at Denmark. You're right that it will likely take many cycles. I can't afford that. It's very frustrating to have to make a choice between oe and de due to money. One thing I really like about Denmark is that they treat a lot of older women. 
A funny question from one clinic was how much fish I eat!
;-)


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

Hi, I came across the opinion, that in vitro clinics in Germany don't get high succes rates, and (I am not sure) do not treat single ladies. There are a few great clinics in Poland (Invicta, Bocian), but Polish clinics don't treat single ladies as it is illegal for single women to undergo ivf. There are some good clinics in Minsk (Belarus), but you need to check out if they treat single women. There are a few really good clinics in Russia and Ukraine, and I would opt for http://altravita-ivf.com/. Clinics are well known in Russia, have (probably) the richest experience in treating international patients, and you might come across tons of positive reviews eg on probirka ru, that is Russian biggest fertility and infertility support community. Hope this helps. Good luck with yr search and treatment. xx

/links


----------



## eskeech (Nov 30, 2016)

Thank you, Miamiamo!
I decided on Serum n Athens. I'm flying out there in 2 weeks for consultation, test, etc. Very excited and nervous!
I've come across the opinion that Russian clinics are quite good. Do you know the reason for this? Did you go there?


----------

